# (DIY) Ring Flash



## arecel (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello,
I told the construction with materials you can easily find the ring flash.
Hoping to be helpful.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GYm0CdRN24


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.
We appreciate you sharing your experience with us.


----------

